
Seven Reasons Why the New iPhone Sucks - transburgh
http://www.divinecaroline.com/article/37/52271-seven-reasons-new-iphone-sucks
======
aggieben
I always like a good, consumer-informing post like this, but this seems overly
reactive:

    
    
      5. Wimpy 2 MP camera.
      In the world of 5 MP Smartphones and 10 MP point and   
      shoot cameras that you can buy for under $200, why is the 
      iPhone still stuck with a measly 2 MP? That’s so 2003. 
      While we’re at it how come we can’t record video, afraid  
      the non-existent SD card might fill up? The iPhone should 
      be able to stream video by now just like many other cell 
      phones can already do right now. 
    

Let's be fair - and I don't know the specs - but pixel count and linear
resolution aren't the same thing. A 2MP camera on the iPhone may be of better
quality than the 6MP camera Canon sold you last month.

See my article submission (yes, I'm a karma whore) post for full explanation

 _update_ : arggh! Nickb!

    
    
      	The Megapixel Myth (kenrockwell.com)
    	12 points by nickb 200 days ago | 6 comments | flag
    

<http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/mpmyth.htm>

